# Logan's new ZOMBIE-KILLER



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

After shooting my AR, Logan decided he wanted 1 so I slapped this un together...

The upper was put together by Tactical Ammunition, Heller Enterprises. 
16 inch 1/9 twist chrome lined barrel, guts are all mil-spec, UTG quad rail, UTG flip up sights.
The lower is my New Frontier Armory polymer lower.

After sitting Logan down and breaking the gun apart, we cleaned her up using Strike Hold then slapped her back together. We loaded 20 rounds in a mag and went out back. The weapon was pretty jam up starting at 25 yards. Made a few adjustments then back to 50. All 20 shots made paper, I just need a front sight tool... I ran out of good targets so that's why we used the sharpshooter target.... Did not have 1 hic-cup, and I shot it a few times and liked it. It's a good feeling gun and what counts is----it made a VERY HAPPY 13 year old!!!:thumbsup: Now I reckon we'll fire off a few more rounds....:thumbup:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

My Upper - Dang.

My Lower - Dang.


,


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice rifle


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice... If the zombies don't come I sure he could find a few hogs around Baker to work on.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice rifle Jason. :thumbup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hell yeah thanks dad!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Hell yeah thanks dad!!


Spoiled youngin' but well deserved! Got a lil over 500 rounds, now gotta get 500 more....want ta have a stockpile of 1K....Now time to get my 300 BO started!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hadn't noticed how high those sights are. Who makes them. He looks happy with that thing. You're doing a good job with him buddy! :thumbup:

Hey look, I have 100 posts......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Hadn't noticed how high those sights are. Who makes them. He looks happy with that thing. You're doing a good job with him buddy! :thumbup:
> 
> Hey look, I have 100 posts......


Them sights are UTG flip-ups....Probably looking at an Acog Knock-off fer a scope fer him. With him putting the shots w/in a paper plate maybe I need to take him to the range to show some of our folks how to shoot???:thumbup:


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

you "should" be able to adjust front sight with a discarded brass...although I havent had very good luck with it. Take the mouth of the case and press down on the front sight post and twist. Brass should be soft enough to deform to the shape of the front sight post and assist in making adjustment.

or so they say


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

congrats to the young man. I got my first one at 29, haha.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kenny senter said:


> congrats to the young man. I got my first one at 29, haha.


No joke there.....I think I got my first at 29-30 or so too.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks good man. Lucky kid for sure.

Check out primary arms for optics. They are cheap, relatively, and a very good product from what I hear.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kenny senter said:


> you "should" be able to adjust front sight with a discarded brass...although I havent had very good luck with it. Take the mouth of the case and press down on the front sight post and twist. Brass should be soft enough to deform to the shape of the front sight post and assist in making adjustment.
> 
> or so they say


I just got finished adjusting the front sight w/ a small jewelers screwdriver and a pair need nose pliers. That gun is no joke!!! Logan shoot's that thing AWESOMELY!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Still no hic-cups!!! Haven't missed a lick yet!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Looks good man. Lucky kid for sure.
> 
> Check out primary arms for optics. They are cheap, relatively, and a very good product from what I hear.


Thanks fer the head's up...will look fer it now!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

something to add...

pick him up a .22lr upper or at least a conversion. You will thank yourself after a couple hundred rounds.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

The smile  on that young man says it all, Dad ( Jason ) durn good job. Now are you adopting any chance... LOL. I didnt pick one up till I was 46,  Tell him a member said good shooting for a bench build, an first run on paper:thumbsup::thumbsup:. The smile says theres nothing like your own play toy, How much did you save on the diff from a bush or D P M S ?? Everyone at the range tells me I could have saved money building one rather than buying it? ole Carver


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TheCarver said:


> The smile  on that young man says it all, Dad ( Jason ) durn good job. Now are you adopting any chance... LOL. I didnt pick one up till I was 46,  Tell him a member said good shooting for a bench build, an first run on paper:thumbsup::thumbsup:. The smile says theres nothing like your own play toy, How much did you save on the diff from a bush or D P M S ?? Everyone at the range tells me I could have saved money building one rather than buying it? ole Carver


Silly cost difference.....I've got well under 6 bills in it:yes::thumbup: As fer the parts...I've taken a few apart and this is a 9 bill gun!:yes:

And Kenny, he's got more 22's then I can count....he's got his woods knocker 10-22 that he is always going out w/ so I won't waste $250-300 fer a conversion...they are cool though!


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Man, that boy looks just like his daddy!!!!!!! I won't say anything else except does he have a pair of overalls too???????? LOL


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sam said:


> Man, that boy looks just like his daddy!!!!!!! I won't say anything else except does he have a pair of overalls too???????? LOL




Im working on that! Wait till you see my fishing outfit next time I wet a line!!! Gonna have ta hold the women back I tell ya!!!


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice rifle that will definitely put down some zombies ....


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Jason, we must have found the only 2 women in FL that will let theit WHITE (no tan) husbands wear clothes from www.southern-********.com I just don't understand why more people don't share our fashion sense....hmmmm?


----------

